# In one to three words, describe your love life.



## Happyman (Apr 12, 2008)

.........................in 1 to 3 words, describe what you feel of your love life.


----------



## SaigeJones (Mar 17, 2008)

Non-existent


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Old cat lady


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

hopeful


----------



## homebody117 (Mar 31, 2008)

Missing in action


----------



## X33 (Feb 13, 2005)

what is that?


----------



## pariahgirl (Mar 26, 2008)

pretty good


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Never gonna happen


----------



## shelovescliche (Dec 17, 2006)

Sporadically existent.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

:dial


----------



## StrangeSpirit (May 10, 2008)

I wish... sigh...


----------



## narcolepsy (Aug 21, 2008)

monks get more


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

no lucky breaks


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

No binary nudity.

Ugh, that one's terrible... um, let me see..
Warning: contains cobwebs
Firmly secured underwear
Would date aliens
Watch for tumbleweeds
No sexual intercourse (straight-forward, I like it)
Like Mother Theresa [except vulgar and desperate]


----------



## littlesongbird (Jan 20, 2008)

*---*

---


----------



## shyvr6 (Feb 18, 2008)

Choose a hand


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

Does not exist!


----------



## refined_rascal (Dec 20, 2005)

Sordid, tawdry, finished.

Once every decade.

Left or right?

How long ago?

One big joke.


I think the first one best describes my past encounters.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

worried


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

huh?


----------



## BeautifulSorta (May 2, 2008)

Never been better.


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

Does not exist.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

shyvr6 said:


> Choose a hand


 :lol


----------



## finster (Jul 5, 2007)

Does not compute.


----------



## finster (Jul 5, 2007)

Like an SSRI


----------



## Leigh20reed (Jul 23, 2008)

lonely with him


----------



## michellejl (Aug 20, 2006)

there's still hope


----------



## Qolselanu (Feb 15, 2006)

Possible


----------



## Atticus (Nov 10, 2003)

challenging, but good


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

Maybe one day.



Mercurochrome said:


> :dial


 :rofl It's slightly weird how I found that so funny.


----------



## shyguydan (Dec 30, 2004)

could be better


----------



## Spaulding (Dec 17, 2006)

HA...HA...HA


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Crazy *****


----------



## andy1984 (Aug 18, 2006)

awesome


----------



## rb1088 (Jan 24, 2008)

Never Gonna Happen!


----------



## deist78 (Nov 12, 2003)

nonexistent


----------



## Madmonkeypoo (May 3, 2004)

_virgin molto corneo_


----------



## MidnightBlu (Jun 11, 2006)

SaigeJones said:


> Non-existent


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

...prefer emoticons...

:sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :cry  :hyper :banana .............:rain :sus :sigh :sigh :yawn  :sus :wtf :wtf :cry :cry :rain  :|


----------



## Cured (Sep 13, 2005)

I'm available!  

:lol


----------



## BeNice (Jan 2, 2004)

hand paper towel


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Nil but starting.....


----------



## person86 (Aug 10, 2006)

meh.


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

:fall


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Out of reach.


----------



## Eraserhead (Sep 23, 2006)

Failure by design.


----------



## theturtle (Nov 24, 2005)

pretty darn pathetic.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Best relationship ever!


----------



## Cured (Sep 13, 2005)

Still available


----------



## 99x (Oct 4, 2007)

don't. have. one.


----------



## Cerberus (Feb 13, 2005)

empty, disappointing, meaningless


blow up doll


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

fond memories sustain


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

sucks


----------



## bk (May 2, 2004)

internet porn ahoy!


----------



## shyvr6 (Feb 18, 2008)

Suck me, beautiful!


----------



## Sabreth (Dec 2, 2004)

Absent


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

lacking


----------



## Futures (Aug 27, 2005)

Never gonna happen


----------



## estelle85 (Jan 22, 2008)

In my fantasy.

:rofl


----------



## ShyFX (Mar 6, 2006)

I want one.


----------



## forever_dreamer (Jul 8, 2008)

estelle85 said:


> In my fantasy.
> 
> :rofl


 :ditto :lol


----------



## Snickersnack (Jun 21, 2008)

Nil, null, nada


----------



## Nihlanth (Sep 1, 2004)

decay, death , cold


----------



## vintagerocket (Oct 18, 2006)

No man's land


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

constant, satisfying, orgasmic (wait, is this the opposite of how you're feeling thread??)


----------



## el33 (Sep 18, 2006)

Alien.


----------



## Kanashi (Jan 5, 2008)

Attraction denied by me.


I'm my own worst enemy.....sigh


----------



## ahmerw007 (Feb 11, 2008)

In my dreams...

seriously, the only way i can actually imagine myself with a person is in my dreams...i wake up and wish if only, if only. It's not even about sex, i just want to hold someone in my arms.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:lol.....File Not Found


----------



## Kanashi (Jan 5, 2008)

millenniumman75 said:


> :lol.....File Not Found


lol that's a good one.


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

I have wine.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

EPIC FAIL.


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

....ooohhh!!! ...I love 'Mind Sweeper'! :cry :yes :lol


----------



## Equisgurl (Nov 22, 2004)

cautious, relieved, but most likely optimistic.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

super soaking hoes


----------



## LonelyEnigma (Jan 7, 2007)

Imaginary


----------



## Algernon21 (Nov 11, 2003)

DOA (dead on arrival)


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

In three words:- Social Anxiety Disorder.
In one word:- SAD!


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Where's my batteries?


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:lol Batteries Not Included! :fall


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

Sorry. No comment.


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

Next question please.


----------



## Cured (Sep 13, 2005)




----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

mserychic said:


> Where's my batteries?


 :lol -Reminds me of something Drella wrote a while back that was hilarious!!

She named her vibrator Mr Buzz and said that there would be a funeral procession for him at the bin if anyone wanted to attend!! :rofl


----------



## jaykay7 (Jun 18, 2013)

nonexistent, difficult, painful.
I'd love to be close to someone, but I do not have the strength to go the distance...


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

non-existent.


----------



## AxeDroid (Jan 11, 2013)

Status: Still Waiting


----------



## TheDarkGuardian (Jun 1, 2013)

Me Man W hore.


----------



## Amethyst Forest (Jul 29, 2012)

Wonderful


----------



## Jesuszilla (May 26, 2013)

Working on one


----------



## Peme (Jul 17, 2013)

In my dreams.


----------



## mb47 (Sep 30, 2013)

ready? set? no!


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

own worst enemy


----------



## bsd3355 (Nov 30, 2005)

supercalifragilisticexpialidocious


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

ha ha ha


----------



## Heartbreaker (Sep 2, 2013)

" what is love? "

Baby don't hurt me...
Don't hurt me...
No more...


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

imaginary


----------



## TobeyJuarez (May 16, 2012)

narcolepsy said:


> monks get more


This one made me laugh lol


----------



## pacasio1 (Sep 23, 2012)

What is this Concept?


----------



## CWe (Mar 7, 2010)

Zero
Love
Life


----------



## Witan (Jun 13, 2009)

infrequent and sparse


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Oh my gurd


----------



## Dane (Jul 27, 2009)

What love life?


----------



## DarrellLicht (Mar 9, 2013)

Attempt, hurt, withdraw.


----------



## another1 (Sep 5, 2013)

never gonna happen


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

Weird, conflicted, difficult.


----------



## shy_guy (Oct 11, 2009)

Doesn't exist anymore......


----------



## Durzo (Jun 4, 2011)

Durzo blint like


----------



## Donnie in the Dark (Mar 15, 2011)

Close, and yet........


----------



## Pike Queen (Oct 16, 2013)

Completely, utterly nonexistent. xD


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Nope, nada , zilch


----------



## Stilla (May 13, 2009)

Complicated

(and yay for necrobumping)


----------



## rosecolored (May 13, 2012)

A fantasy thing.


----------



## jasiony (Aug 15, 2010)

Never look back.


----------



## Jaxosix (Jun 27, 2013)

Non-Existent.


----------



## kursedlife (May 5, 2010)

Nobody wants me.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

A cruel joke.


----------



## miserablecow (Feb 28, 2013)

Non-existent.


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

Chris is mine c:


----------



## SuperSky (Feb 16, 2011)

Long ****ing distance


----------



## hammerfast (Mar 8, 2012)

on my monitor


----------



## cyanide444 (Oct 20, 2013)

Nonexistent.

Does my computer count?


----------



## MESCIZ (Oct 24, 2013)

Currently unavailable.


----------



## Brandeezy (Dec 23, 2009)

What?


----------



## Str (Jun 4, 2013)

other problems first


----------



## sleepydrone (Jul 28, 2012)

low priority imagination


----------



## roxie2519 (Oct 24, 2013)

Irrational


----------



## ASB20 (Jun 5, 2013)

Ha ha ha!


----------



## Yer Blues (Jul 31, 2013)

Null, zero, nada.


----------



## h00dz (Dec 25, 2012)

someone help me


----------



## Mr Bacon (Mar 10, 2012)

fap fap fap


----------



## cybernaut (Jul 30, 2010)

SuperSky said:


> Long ****ing distance


I hear ya. Mines is 14 hours away by driving or 3 hours via flying. Thankfully, we both live in the same country and I only have less than a year before I graduate from university.



Str said:


> other problems first


Sometimes I think this too...with taking 7 classes in uni+severe SA and no friends. My SA is making me more psychologically in-stable these days, and my bf has seen me spaz out a few times. Thankfully, my partner has been understanding. I guess it's helpful that we met through this site too.


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

love life(?)


----------



## justlistening (Dec 4, 2006)

repel, repel, repel


----------



## trendyfool (Apr 11, 2010)

two months later


----------



## Your dreaming WAKE UP (Feb 11, 2012)

where is it


----------



## Aangelus (Oct 7, 2013)

Self-Inflicted Singleness


----------



## amaris (Sep 6, 2013)

Void..empty with impenetrable darkness surrounding it


----------



## Martimnp (Aug 20, 2013)

Not Going Anywhere


----------



## nothing else (Oct 27, 2013)

Don't have one


----------



## Lonelyguy (Nov 8, 2003)

Completely non-existent


----------



## Volens (Oct 27, 2013)

Non-existent & Disappointing.

_I wouldn't mind a hug right now._


----------



## Jesuszilla (May 26, 2013)

Volens said:


> Non-existent & Disappointing.
> 
> _I wouldn't mind a hug right now._


:squeeze


----------



## Volens (Oct 27, 2013)

Oy, thanks, Jzilla!


----------



## Malek (Oct 4, 2012)

Non-existent forever, whatever. :roll


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

Maybe someday~


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Such bad regret


----------



## MidnightBlu (Jun 11, 2006)

Doesn't exist yet.


----------



## Wanderman (Oct 29, 2013)

fluctuating,sucks now


----------



## CityLights89 (Dec 10, 2011)

I'm no one's crush

^ OK, that is 4 words but it says what I want to say


----------



## Northern Lights (Jul 22, 2010)

A terrible mess


----------



## StNaive (Feb 21, 2013)

"On indefinite hiatus"


----------



## Meanderer (Apr 2, 2013)

Happy and painful.


----------

